# Sesame Street



## Extollager (Dec 2, 2017)

Quick question (?):

It's my impression that, back in the Seventies at least, _Sesame Street_ was apt to feature "funny" versions of classic fairy tales.  Is this correct?  I need to know for a story I'm working on.  

Also, if my impression is correct, it might be others would be interested in discussing such versions of fairy tales.  I'm generally opposed to that sort of thing.


----------



## Judderman (Dec 18, 2017)

There is an album/DVD of fairy tales using Sesame Street characters. I'm not sure if they were on the normal show. There are some on Youtube.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 18, 2017)

Okay, yes - we do have this answered in this thread: TV's old Sesame Street messing up classic fairy tales

Will close this one as no longer required while the other is active.


----------

